# bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)



## imageek (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently been trying to get my Broadcom WiFi card working in FreeBSD 9.1. I've got everything set up and working, but the problem is I am getting this constant message in the console:


```
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
```

When I am pinging Google I am getting between 15% and 35% lost packets. This doesn't happen when using a wired connection.

What is this error relating to?


----------

